# Thailand Under Siege



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Tourists attacked in Thailand and five provinces in Thailand have been hit by eleven bombings in less than a day, authorities say. It was not clear who was behind the attacks Thursday and Friday, but police ruled out... {Read More}

Here and also Here

{sources: CNN and Fox News}


----------

